# Rinse before dehydrating?



## cbrhunter (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi guys, I recently brought an Excalibur dehydrator and I'm getting ready to fire her up for my first batch of jerky (using Antelope round cut). I'm using the LEM Backwoods jerky seasoning mix. Should I give the meat a quick rinse before starting or just put it on the trays right out of the marinade liquid?



Cheers!


----------



## uncle_lar (Mar 13, 2010)

Im not sure on a packaged marinade, but I do homemade wet marinade on my jerky and I put it right out of the marinade onto the racks. Each piece is still pretty much coated with it an it dries into the jerky.
I think if you rinsed it , it would rinse half the flavor away


----------



## cbrhunter (Mar 14, 2010)

thanks, I ended up just leaving it on and it turned out great


----------



## ohiomountainman (Apr 4, 2010)

NEVER, It might take longer to dry but the resaults are outstanding.
M y 2 cents


----------

